# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  www.wireless-kit.com

## ok_computer

Η ιστοσελιδα http://www.wireless-kit.com φαινεται να ειναι πολυ καλη!

Ειναι στο Βελγιο και εχει αριστες τιμες αλλα πολυ μικρη γκαμα προιοντων.

π.χ.:
Apple Airport Extreme base station €180 
CISCO AIR-PCM340 wireless card €50 
Dell branded Orinoco gold cards €40 
12 dBi Super Cantenna €35 
3Com Access Point €100 

και μαλιστα:
All goods are new unless otherwise stated.
Prices shown are inclusive of VAT.

----------


## sdd

> Η ιστοσελιδα http://www.wireless-kit.com φαινεται να ειναι πολυ καλη!
> 
> Ειναι στο Βελγιο και εχει αριστες τιμες αλλα πολυ μικρη γκαμα προιοντων.
> 
> π.χ.:
> Apple Airport Extreme base station €180 
> CISCO AIR-PCM340 wireless card €50 
> Dell branded Orinoco gold cards €40 
> 12 dBi Super Cantenna €35 
> ...



Φαινεται να μαζευουν πραγματα απο εδω και εκει, και να τα μεταπωλουν - για την cantenna αυτη, υπαρχει ειδικο site στις ΗΠΑ

Σε ενα Βελγικο link που εχω δωσει προσφατα, το 3Com router το εχουν στη τιμη αυτη μαζι με PCMCIA καρτα

Το HotSpot (725 E ex VAT !!!!!) einai to Zyxel 4000 - υπαρχει σαν WSG-5000 (γυρω στα 600Ε αλλου) και σαν WSG- 4000, χωρις printer αλλα με Radius Server.



Βρηκα μια εταιρια σε USA που πουλαει το WET 11 σε weather-proof, heat resistive κουτι, με κιτ εγκαταστασης, PoE (12V), ολα τα καλωδια/μπριζες/κοννεκτορες, και πειραγμενο s/w για multipoint συνδεσεις
Γυρω στα $200 το ενα - αν σας ενδιαφερει στη Πατρα για καμμια παραγγελια, στειλε pm

Απο συζητησεις που εχω δει, το WET 11 δουλευει για μηνες χωρις προβληματα - και παιρνει και Senao (εχει Bromax)

----------


## orion

> Απο συζητησεις που εχω δει, το WET 11 δουλευει για μηνες χωρις προβληματα - και παιρνει και Senao (εχει Bromax)


gia pes perisotera info an kses

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sdd
> 
> Απο συζητησεις που εχω δει, το WET 11 δουλευει για μηνες χωρις προβληματα - και παιρνει και Senao (εχει Bromax)
> 
> 
> gia pes perisotera info an kses


Τι να το κάνεις.....

Μόνο του και είναι παράνομο...... 

Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις εξωτερική κεραία, μαζεύεις τον θόρυβο της αρκούδας, και γίνεσε και εσύ αρκούδα με αυτά που εκπέμπεις.....

Είπαμε συσκευές που δεν ρυθμίζουν την ισχύ εξόδου μας είναι άχρηστες.....

----------


## sdd

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sdd
> 
> Απο συζητησεις που εχω δει, το WET 11 δουλευει για μηνες χωρις προβληματα - και παιρνει και Senao (εχει Bromax)
> 
> 
> gia pes perisotera info an kses


Δες το thread (εχει και αλλα για to WET-11)

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark, ... ~mode=flat

Εκτος απο Senao, παιρνει και Orinoco Hermes

----------


## Evert

First of all let me apologise for posting in English but I am a Dutchman who lives in Belgium and my Greek is not very good (as you might understand).
I would like to thank the person who posted a link to our site (http://www.wireless-kit.com) here as we are getting a lot of hits from Greece now.
I am interested in finding out what people have to say about our products & prices but as you can understand I am unable to read all the replies.
Is there anyone with a passable knowledge of English who is willing to help me out?

Regards, Evert Bopp.

Wired & Wireless
http://www.wireless-kit.com for anything wireless
http://www.Macdeals.be for Apple hardware @ super prices!

----------


## _DiMoN_

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από orion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sdd
> 
> ...


Ρε papashark μόνο μία ερώτηση και είμαι ok,
αυτοί που έχουν συσκευές που έχουν ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ την βάζουν στο ελάχιστο και ποιό είναι το ποσοστό αυτών;

----------


## papashark

Οι περισσότεροι που έχουν βάλει dlink το έχουν ακόμα στα 10 (Ελπίζω σε λίγο στα 0-5db)

Όσοι έχουμε cisco bridges

Όσοι έχουμε linoux routers με prism κάρτες.

Θέλω να ελπίζω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι, βέβαια από κάποιους δεν μπορείς να τους βγάλεις την μαλακία από το κεφάλι, αλλά θα έρθει και εκείνη η ώρα.....

----------


## wiresounds

> First of all let me apologise for posting in English but I am a Dutchman who lives in Belgium and my Greek is not very good (as you might understand).
> I would like to thank the person who posted a link to our site (http://www.wireless-kit.com) here as we are getting a lot of hits from Greece now.
> I am interested in finding out what people have to say about our products & prices but as you can understand I am unable to read all the replies.
> Is there anyone with a passable knowledge of English who is willing to help me out?
> 
> Regards, Evert Bopp.
> 
> Wired & Wireless
> http://www.wireless-kit.com for anything wireless
> http://www.Macdeals.be for Apple hardware @ super prices!


Dear Evert,
Thanks for stopping by at our forum.

We were chatting about the stuff that you have on your site. By the way, we saw that Cadenna from the USA and the Orinoco cards. If we place an order, for lets say 10 or 20 pieces, would we have a better price and what the delivery cost would be?
In general what the costs would be for bulk quantities?

Many thanks

----------


## Evert

Hi,

Thanks for your reply.
I will certainly give discounts for larger quantities but it is difficult to say how much untill I know the quantities. Let's say I'll start with a 5% discount on more than 10 pieces (of one item). If it's more I will calculate additional discounts. Just let me know if you guys can come up with a group order and I will give you the best price possibel.

Regards, Evert Bopp.

----------


## ok_computer

τι λετε για μια ομαδικη;
Ενδιαφερεται καποιος για cisco 340 για 50 ευρω +μεταφορικα- εκπτωση;
Νομιζω οτι ειναι μια αριστη ευκαιρια....
Αυτο το apple γινεται και bridge-client;;;
Γνωριζουμε κατι για τη συμπεριφορα του;

----------


## papashark

Η 340 είναι με ενσωματομένη κεραία.....

----------


## nkladakis

το apple δεν γίνεται client το χρησιμοποιώ εγω σαν ΑΡ και με τον αποικο εχω link 54g που φτάνει το 1.5mb/s

----------


## ok_computer

Αρα τζιφος το μαγαζι....

----------

